# Real Jamaican Jerk marinade?



## NZDoug (Aug 18, 2006)

I and I would like  a recipe for Jamaican Jerk marinade for bbq meats.
Nothing on the market in NZ , unlike real Jamaican towns like Toronto!
Any Bob Marley cooks out there?


----------



## FryBoy (Aug 18, 2006)

*BBQ Jerk Chicken*

*A friend sent me this the other day. I haven't tried it, but he said it was great, and I trust his judgment.*

*BBQ JERK CHICKEN*

*2 Cups Finely Chopped Green Onion*
*2 Habañero Chilies, Seeded and Minced*
*5 Teaspoons Ground Allspice*
*1 Tablespoon English-Style Dry Mustard*
*2 Bay Leaves, Crumbled*
*2 Garlic Cloves, Chopped (More to Taste)*
*1 Tablespoon Salt*
*2 Teaspoons Sugar*
*½ Tablespoon Dried Thyme, Crumbled*
*1 Teaspoon Cinnamon*
*2 Tablespoons Soy Sauce*
*Juice of One Lime*
*3 Tablespoons Rum*
*1 Chicken, Cut in Pieces*​ 
*Finely chop all but chicken in a mini food **processor.*​ 
*Put chicken in sealable plastic bag, add **marinade, refrigerate overnight.*​ 
*Drain chicken and grill until done.*​


----------



## NZDoug (Aug 18, 2006)

Yo Doug,
Thanks for your great response. That sounds like its definitely in the right direction.
Sugar cane sugar is somewhere in de real jerk, mon.
Rasta man vibration, posyteeve....


----------



## Mylegsbig (Aug 18, 2006)

lol FryBoy.  That sounds like a SERIOUS chicken. 

I'm gonna try that with bone in chicken breasts.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Aug 18, 2006)

Dave de Witt, the Chilli Pepper Perfesser, is probably my most reliable source, so get stuck in to this link: 
http://www.fiery-foods.com/dave2/authentic_jerk.asp

and ...

Enjoy your Jerk Pork/Goat/Chicken/Horse/Beef/whatever!


----------



## BlueCat (Aug 18, 2006)

cliveb said:
			
		

> Dave de Witt, the Chilli Pepper Perfesser, is probably my most reliable source, so get stuck in to this link:
> http://www.fiery-foods.com/dave2/authentic_jerk.asp
> 
> and ...
> ...



That Jerk rub looks like the recipe my friend from Kingston gave me years ago, although I don't remember any brown sugar or soy sauce.  It's delightfully fiery.

BC


----------



## Loprraine (Aug 18, 2006)

NZDoug said:
			
		

> I , unlike real Jamaican towns like Toronto!
> Any Bob Marley cooks out there?


 
Bob lives here???  LOL  I tried to make jerk chicken for the first time last week, and left out the hot peppers.  It was jerkless chicken.  Thanks for the recipe!!


----------



## karadekoolaid (Aug 18, 2006)

I've never tried Jamaican jerk food, but I've tried Trinidadian. 
When these guys say "HOT" they mean "*HOOOOOOTTTTTT!!!!**" Wow*! And i thought I could take hot food... a mouthful of Trinidad Pepper Sauce and my head was  on fire for a week.

So be warned! Take a fireman with you!


----------



## Corinne (Aug 18, 2006)

This is a TNT recipe. Good stuff!

Jerk Chicken (Al Roker)

1/4	cup	pineapple juice 
4		scallions, white & green parts chopped
3	cloves	garlic chopped
2	tablespoons	Caribbean-style hot sauce 
1	tablespoon	dark brown sugar 
1	teaspoon	Kosher salt 
1	teaspoon	ground cinnamon 
1	teaspoon	ground allspice 
1/2	teaspoon	dried thyme 
1	4 pound	chicken cut into pcs

Instructions: In small bowl, whisk together all ingredients (except chicken). Use immediately, or cover and store in the refrigerator for up to 2 days. (Makes about 1 cup.)

Rinse chicken pcs under cold running water & pat dry with paper towels. Rub the chicken pcs with jerk seasoning. Cover with plastic wrap and refrigerate for at least 4 hours, up to 12 hours.

Let sit at room temperature for 20 minutes before grilling.

Put the thighs and legs on the grill and cover. Ten minutes later, add the breasts and wings to allow for different grilling times. Grill the chicken, turning once, for 1 to 1 1/2 hours, or until the juices run clear when the meat is pierced. Internal temp. should be 180º in the thickest part of the thigh.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Aug 18, 2006)

I just loved this one because it was so totally insane: 

*Jerk Sauce*

Fiery foods aficionados will love this sauce that is often served over jerked meat.

*12 Scotch bonnet peppers* (or substitute habaneros), seeds and stems removed (MAN! I once ate one and nearly beamed up to the Enterprise all on my own!!)
3 onions, chopped 
2 clove garlic finely chopped 
1/2 cup vinegar 
2 tablespoons ground allspice 
1 tablespoon olive oil 
1/4 cup soy sauce 
1/4 cup minced scallions 

In a food processor or blender, process all ingredients until smooth. Serve over cooked meat. Extra sauce will keep for months in the refrigerator.
Yield: 1 1/2 cups
Heat Scale: Hot (WHAAAT?? Incendiary, volcanic, molten lava, yes.... hot is far too cold!      )


----------



## BlueCat (Aug 18, 2006)

Jerk is by far the hottest thing we eat, and we just love it.  We have been wimping out and buying Walker's Wood Jerk Sauce in a bottle lately, but now that I see these recipes, I want to make another batch of home made sauce.  Sometimes we had it so hot that the baked potato we served with it became too hot to add to the heat from the jerk.  It's better to serve it with cole slaw and bread and butter than to serve another warm food with it.  I know that doesn't sound pleasant, but the flavor is wonderful!

BC


----------



## NZDoug (Aug 18, 2006)

Loprraine said:
			
		

> Bob lives here??


Heres a hot tip:


----------



## bandonjan (Aug 19, 2006)

Heres one... I also posted a Caribbean Rice recipe in the Pasta/Rice
forum. It goes well with the chicken.

Jerk Chicken
1 tsp ground black pepper
1/4 tsp ground allspice berries
1/2 medium onion
1 cup finely chopped scallions
2 TBS chopped fresh thyme leaves
1/2 scotch bonnet (habanero) pepper finely minced
2 tsp Worcestershire
2 TBS vegetable oil

Mix all ingredients in blender or food processer.
You will have a think paste. Rub mixture well into
meat and marinate 1 to 3 hours in the refrigerator.
Don't marinate much longer as the marinade is
strong and will overpower the chicken. Grill or
broil.


----------



## GB (Aug 19, 2006)

Here is my favorite jerk.

2 onions
1 cup scallions
4 cloves garlic
1 tsp thyme
3 tsp salt
3 tsp allspice
1/2 tsp nutmeg
1 tsp cinnamon
1/2 cup jalapenos
2 tsp black pepper
12 or so drops tabasco (or any other hot sauce you like)
4 tbsp soy sauce
1/2 cup oil

Puree in food processor or blender.

I just noticed how close this is to bandonjan's recipe.


----------



## NZDoug (Aug 19, 2006)

*Moderation????????????????????????????????*

 Why change my title?????????????????????????


----------



## GB (Aug 19, 2006)

Moderators and Administrators often need to change titles so that the information is easier to find for our members and prospective members. We also need to make things "Google friendly".


----------

